# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  بدنا نواب مش نيااااااام

## HAWATMEH

يالله ياشباب التغيييييييييير بدنا نواب وليس نيام وين مشاركاتكم واقتراحاتكم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (54): 
لو هون ادليت بدلوي مين رح ينتكش فيه ؟

----------


## anoucha

رح يكووووووووووون في متابعة ولالا؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا بدي ناس يكونو قد حالهم بيهزو الدنيا لما بيحكو ولا كيف شباب 
 :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## nawayseh

شو با تتوقعوا من نواب معظمهم اشترى اصوات الناخبين بالمصاري يعني معظمهم اذا مش الكل ما وصل للبرلمان لانوا يستحق ان يكون نائب ويمثل الشعب وقادر على حل قضايا المواطنين 
معظمهم بس صاروا نواب نسيوا الشعب وصاروا يفكرو بس بالميزات اللي با تطلعلهم وكيف يدبر منحة لاخوة وكيف يطلع اعفاء لاختة وكيف يوظف ابن عمو ونسيوا الوطن والمواطن

----------


## HAWATMEH

كان ياما كان في واحد عباب الله ومات ابوه وخلى اله قطعه ارض وارتفعت اسعار الاراضي وباع قطعه الارض وصار يصول ويجول تزوج مره ثانيه وما زبطت معه وفجأه صحى الصبح وقال انا معي مصاري لازم اصير بمجلس النواب وفعلا صار ومضاها بالجلسات نايم لانه مايعرف يقرا ويكتب وبعد الجلسات عزايم ومناسف اللي يحل الفزوره اله جائزه

----------


## nawayseh

:SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65): 

والله يا اخي على راس لساني بس استنى عليه اشوي ممكن اعرفها

----------


## غسان

_مساكين ..في نواب لسى ما طلعوا الي صرفوه بحملاتهم الانتخابيه_

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*انا الحمد لله ما انتخبت ..*
*ولا رح انتخب الا شخص واحد وهو ..::*
*لا أحد ..*

----------


## غير مسجل

والله الخلل فينا لانه مين اللي وصلهم مع مخداتهم حتى يناموا تحت القبه والمصيبه انوا الشباب المثقفين بس تجي الانتخابات ولا هو متنصل من كل مبادئه وزام شبريه وقنواه يركض وراء عشيرته اللي اختارت وهي مغمضه الان دور الشباب الواعي ليش الكل يتنصل من مسؤؤلياته هذا الاردن امانه في رقابنا كما هو الصوت امانه اشكر العضو الذهبي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (15):

----------

